# Adria Coral 650SP



## Suenliam

Thanks to you 2point delighted to see Adria getting its own bit in the models section. We don't see too many about, but they are increasing. Interesting to see 2point with his 660SP comes from Scotland as well. 

We have had ours for just over a year now and only had 2 problems. The first was the fridge catch "going". But we now know from this forum that it is a problem common to that make of fridge rather than the Adria. The second was rather more important at the time. The oil light came on in the middle of Reims! We got on our way with the help of a commercial lorry garage who diagnosed a faulty switch rather than a loss of pressure. Over the months we had 3 new switches and still the oil light refused to behave itself. If it was on all the time it would have been easier, but as is usual with these things it tended to go out when we neared the garage! Finally a Fiat man from Southhampton was called in (to Carlisle). He finally noticed a wire was slightly damaged and was shorting against the bodywork. New wire - no problems now! I have no arguement with the service garage. They had a difficult case to handle and treated us with consideration and respect. I did not feel they were fobbing us off with technical gobbledegook because they could not find the problem. Despite this situation, I still feel the Adria the best motor home for us - it ticks all the boxes and lots more. 

I would be pleased to answer any (non-technical) questions about our Model from a practical point of view. However we do leave for our next 6 to 7 week stint in France next week so replies may be delayed


----------



## ingram

So, Sue, your problem was with the Fiat rather than the Adria really........ unless Adria damaged the wire while building it .... :wink: 

btw it was I who asked for the Adria forum and Nuke responded pdq.

Harvey ( as you can see, I don't have an Adria....................yet)


----------



## Suenliam

Who ever it was thanks to you all    

And I still think the Adria is the best for us with or without the former wiring fault.

Ingram - the new vision looks superb - if it's in your price range.


----------

